# Green eyeshadows



## Ada (Mar 17, 2006)

What is it with MAC and green eyeshadows? I was just looking through my green palette and EVERY SINGLE one that I really like was either LE or is discontinued. DeMenthe, Lucky Green, Guacamole, Metamorph and Sprout are the best greens-- what am I going to do when I use them up? Why aren't they permanent?? 

And the ones that ARE permanent-- Swimming? Blah. Humid- nice, but nothing special. Greensmoke? eh, I'm not impressed. Bitter? Pretty, but not all that wearable. How come when they released the new Veluxe Pearls a while back there were no GREENS? Are there even any green VPs? 

Am I the only one who is bothered by this?


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2006)

you are definitely not the only one!  I had the same thought about a green VP only a few days ago!  I really really want a green vp!  

I love Sprout, but it's d/c, PLUS the one i have is defective and I only get colour pay off if I work really really hard at application.  I was only just getting into Mac when Lucky Green was around  and i'm kicking myself about not getting it to this very day.  I love greens...but Mac just doesn't suit my needs!  I'm gonna have to start looking around elsewhere i think


----------



## Isis (Mar 17, 2006)

I have those same thoughts everytime I open my Green Palette. All the good ones are LE or DC'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's depressing, so I barelly touch those colors for fear of when I do run out of them.
I've found a much better version of Humid in stila's jade. The texture of those shadows are so silky! Almost like VPs


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 17, 2006)

For greens I generally go to other lines. UD's Vert is gorgeous, as are the rest of their greens.


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2006)

Any tips for other lines to look to?  Apart from UD (or NYX for that matter).  I'm in Australia and we don't get either of those lines.


----------



## depecher (Mar 17, 2006)

Zonk Bleu is a green and it's a VP. I LOVE it to bits, as I do Shimmermoss. I don't have any of the greens that are limited, so I may have missed out on something special. I really don't know. I do know that the greens I have, I love.


----------



## rainbow (Mar 17, 2006)

sorry, not sure if i am out-of-topic but since i saw the subject as - Green hence am posting to try my  luck.

any idea if there is any other shade that is close to MAC Surreal? TIA


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 
_sorry, not sure if i am out-of-topic but since i saw the subject as - Green hence am posting to try my  luck.

any idea if there is any other shade that is close to MAC Surreal? TIA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
steamy and shimmermoss are really close.


----------



## rainbow (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks babe!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  both of which i dont have.. *faint* looks like i need to stockup some new green shades.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, I love green shadows too..I'm so mad the discontinued sprout..Mine broke and I don't want to pay 20+ on ebay just to get one..It was one of my favorite colors too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My FAVORITE green MAC shadow is Pickle..just another LE of course!! We should write a letter to MAC about the lack of good green shadows.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 17, 2006)

I love greens!!  I am using meadow, humid, didnt care for lucky green on me, in the pencils I am wearing the heck out of Forever Green and using Leaf liner...  Greensmoke, too much grey. Bitter..nope. I keep looking too...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_Yeah, I love green shadows too..I'm so mad the discontinued sprout..Mine broke and I don't want to pay 20+ on ebay just to get one..It was one of my favorite colors too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My FAVORITE green MAC shadow is Pickle..just another LE of course!! We should write a letter to MAC about the lack of good green shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pickle???  you have a swipe? I don't think I've ever seen it much less heard of it...


----------



## rainbow (Mar 17, 2006)

same here! guess i m kinda of outdated..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and just to check, is *Drill* going to be discontinue as well?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 17, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

u know.... i really never noticed this before but now that u mention is, ur totally right. and its a little disturning. sprout is awsome and i love lucky green (which is VP i believe)... i do love humid and believe it should be considered a staple in the traincase of anyone with brown eyes (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) because it looks awsome.... but besides that, im not super duper impressed with other perm green colors!!!


----------



## Koni (Mar 17, 2006)

I hear ya! I'm still waiting for Mac to make a green eyeshadow like the Shu ME green 555 or even like the discontinued green pigment. Mac seems to have gotten a lot of teal shadows out in recently -- tres teal, shimmermoss, zonk blue -- but no green eyeshadows in decent textures. Sorry but I just don't like swimming's texture, so I also passed on the green in the lustre collection. 

Golden olive was nice texture wise, but very similar to greensmoke and more recently to scarab. And bitter and overgrown, almost the same and not very wearable. Also humid turns blackish on me when I blend it.

As to sprout, I have the same problem as Kat, I have to work a lot to get color out of it. It seems to have a very hard texture and the brush doesn't pick up the powder very well. 

I do love lucky green though!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2006)

u know, i also never noticed this b4, but now that u mention it... it's so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE lucky green, metamorph, guacamole and de menthe and they're all LE :cries: thank the lorddd i have backups tho


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ lucky green, metamorph, guacamole and de menthe and they're all LE :cries: thank the lorddd i have backups tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i only have lucky green.... so sad i missed out on all the others... *tear**tear**crying a freaking river*


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 17, 2006)

Lets see other lines for greens. Shu is great, and I love the texture of them. Cargo makes a couple really nice greens. You could also try out sweetscents.com or tkbtrading.com. Both sell loose pigments, and both ship to AU for very reasonable amounts. They are also much cheaper than MAC pigments and just as good.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 17, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## panties (Mar 17, 2006)

i'm mad that mac discontinued green pigment. i too love greens so i feel the need to buy a backup. >=( damn you mac, damn you.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Pickle???  you have a swipe? I don't think I've ever seen it much less heard of it..._

 

It's in the chromozone 1 quad.
http://legacycollection.org/mac/v/ma...zone1.jpg.html


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

this is a better picture of the chromozone 1 quad:
http://www.ninehells.com/gallery/vie...=chromezone  1


----------



## kare31 (Mar 17, 2006)

Another great LE green was Green Tea, in the sweet tea quad.  I adore this shadow; it's one of my favorite to use as a liner

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 
_ just to check, is *Drill* going to be discontinue as well?_

 
Do you mean Brill?  Yep, they discontinued it.  Grrr!  I love that one.


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 17, 2006)

*what about fiction*

I love this color, use it all the time and it really makes my blues eyes pop!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 
_I love this color, use it all the time and it really makes my blues eyes pop!_

 

I like fiction too, but unfortunately that broke the same time my sprout did. x_o

thank god I haven't dropped my palette recently or else I'd be complaining about alot more broken shadows. lol.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm a sucker for greens and I could kick my self for not owning lucky green!
but velvet moss is great! 
I love pickle, scarab and overgrown and yes you're right - all the good greens are LE grrr


----------



## Joke (Mar 17, 2006)

I love greens as well. I mostly use pigments for my green looks: kelly green, chartreuse, emerald green, forest green, ...
Pickle seems really cool!!!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2006)

You can find Sprout in Paris: at the pro shop or at the Galeries lafayettes (a department store). I love it. I make a nice combo with bitter, sprout, humid and femme noir. I love greens


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

I wish I could've gotten my hands on Lucky Green, but I'm lucky to own pickle & scarab! Is Velvet Moss pretty? I just bought it off LJ the other day, I'm waiting to get it in the mail.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_I wish I could've gotten my hands on Lucky Green, but I'm lucky to own pickle & scarab! Is Velvet Moss pretty? I just bought it off LJ the other day, I'm waiting to get it in the mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's super pretty!! it's great as a liner and in the outer corner. I layer it under every green to intensity the green of scarab or greensmoke


----------



## litlaur (Mar 17, 2006)

I've thought the exact same thing before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of my favorite shadows are LE or d/c greens, Lucky Green, Scarab, Sprout, De Menthe...but I do have some favorites from the permanent line. If you like mattes, try Velvet Moss. I also love Juxt, it has a wonderful texture and applies so smoothly.

I don't know if you consider teal/aqua shades to be green, but I also hate that Melody is d/c


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 17, 2006)

unfortunately i haven't gotten to try any of those LE greens, but i was kinda meh about the greens mac has. i dont always like greygreens, or dark greens, although i really do want to try scarab. i LOVE juxt though, its the perfect spring green. overgrown looks awesome too, but LE, and a bit yellow. urban decay's vert is nice. and if you can find them, bare escentuals makes some gorgeous greens in their loose powders. sephora doesn't have a lot of the b.e. e/s, but i found a b.e. STORE in the atlanta airport (go figure) and they had a HUMONGOUS selection!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 17, 2006)

B.E. at Hartsfield? Hmm. The next time I'm stuck there waiting to pick someone up, I'll have something to do!


----------



## Koni (Mar 17, 2006)

I didn't know Meadow was discontinued!  I put gorgeous gold on top of meadow to get a very pretty green, but I'm gonna have to take better care of my meadow, or find an alternative. Oh no!


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2006)

This thread renewed my desire for a nice spring green, a bit darker than Juxt.  So i whored myself out to Clarins and grabbed their new Groovy Green - reminds me of Sprout, but not exactly the same.  And the texture seems lovely but i'm yet to fully experiment.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you like Bitter, Juxt, Sumptuous Olive, and Gorgeous Gold is yellow but it has a green sheen to it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_Any tips for other lines to look to?  Apart from UD (or NYX for that matter).  I'm in Australia and we don't get either of those lines._

 
You should definitely check out the Chanel River -Light duo. It's to die for! Think Metamorph & Meadowland


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlyqmishee* 
_Do you like Bitter, Juxt, Sumptuous Olive, and Gorgeous Gold is yellow but it has a green sheen to it._

 
I personally don't really count Bitter as a 'green'...and it looks horrid on me anyway!  I do have Juxt though (and love it)


----------



## CWHF (Mar 19, 2006)

My fave permanent green is Velvet moss.  So pretty.

I wish they'd make Lucky Green permanent.

Greens are my favorite for my brown eyes: I have Sprout, Lucky Green, Velvet moss, scarab, sumptuous olive, and pigments-golden olive, green brown, kelly green, emerald green and of course chartru paint and sweet sage and shade f/l.  Gotta love greens!  Given how small my collection is, that's a lot of green.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like we get a green in Sundressing!!!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Mar 20, 2006)

greens are hot right now im in love with throwing on spring up, bitter then guacamole over it... its superfically hot and romantique as a wet liner - my eyes look like a freshly opened flower


----------



## lola336 (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG i never really realized that until u said it...so true. all the greens i love are LE.  I love steamy though..and luckily thats perm..but really...all the amazing greens are LE. And golden olive & teal are great pigment colors...but again..the great greens like kelly green and chartreuse...are Pro which are again harder to come by.


----------



## Koni (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_This thread renewed my desire for a nice spring green, a bit darker than Juxt.  So i whored myself out to Clarins and grabbed their new Groovy Green - reminds me of Sprout, but not exactly the same.  And the texture seems lovely but i'm yet to fully experiment._

 
I just saw this today. How did you like yours? I'd love to know before I buy it. Thanks!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

I love cooler grass greens and wish something in that colour would come out in veluxe pearl formula. Or say, a green 'Blueboy' paint - that same intensity and jewel tone.

Meadowland is so gorgeous, unlike nothing I own. Most of the MAC greens I have are warm-toned, perhaps I might have to start playing with pigments.


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Koni* 
_I just saw this today. How did you like yours? I'd love to know before I buy it. Thanks!_

 
Koni, i LOVE it.  The texture is as good as MAC at least in my opinion and the green is a lovely grass green.  Like spring in a pot haha! I did a smokey green eye with it all over the lid, and humid in the crease.  And shroom to blend.  LOVE it, just the green i've been looking for.  The colour pay off is great as well.  I'm thinking about getting the purple one in the same line.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 23, 2006)

ITA! Greens are my absolute favorite now too. From now on - every time there's a green I'm getting backup. Too few and far between too. Yet almost EVERY collection has a lavender... and it's usually VP.


----------



## bebs (Mar 23, 2006)

I love greens my self and there really wasn't enough eyeshadows in green so I more or less went to using pigments 

eyeshadow greens:
fiction, metamorph, meadowland, greensmoke, humid, surreal, juxt, swimming, sprout

pigment greens:
golden olive, green, old gold, chartreuse, forset green, emerald green, green brown, teal, kelly green


----------



## Koni (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_Koni, i LOVE it.  The texture is as good as MAC at least in my opinion and the green is a lovely grass green.  Like spring in a pot haha! I did a smokey green eye with it all over the lid, and humid in the crease.  And shroom to blend.  LOVE it, just the green i've been looking for.  The colour pay off is great as well.  I'm thinking about getting the purple one in the same line._

 
Thanks Kat! Now I'm definitely going to have to go and try it.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 23, 2006)

I think part of the reason I adore Lucky Green so much is beause it is a Veluxe Pearl.

I find it to be one of the most blendable VP's I've tried, and the color payoff is killer.

And I have to second the love for Urban Decay's "Graffiti" shadow, its amazing. So is their Vert & Mildew!


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am very new to MAC, but my first shopping at the MAC counter I got overgrown & velvet moss.  I wear a lot of lime green in my clothes, so I really liked the overgrown & got the velvet moss to line with, but I want to get another green & experiment with 3 together.  BUT the MA warned me that overgrown was a temporary spring shade & when I run out of it I need to go to the MAC store (I was at a Nordstrom counter) & get bitter.

ETA: I have hazel green-yellow eyes & the greens look really good on me.


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all, I love green too.  My favorite of all is Landscape Green pigment.  I thought it looked blah in pictures but after receiving a sample I want to go buy a whole jar now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is what I pictures true chartreuse and bitter would look like.  Vibrant green with just a touch of yellow instead of being mostly yellow w/a touch of green.


----------



## cakes (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_And I have to second the love for Urban Decay's "Graffiti" shadow, its amazing. So is their Vert & Mildew!_

 
I still need to get Graffiti but the price is making me hesitate. =/ But I love Vert & Mildew.

*sigh* I need a back-up of De Menthe!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 26, 2006)

I am now in love with Rosemary and Thyme pencil!!!!!!!!!!!! Its a wonderful color and I blend it with shimmermoss and sometimes copper etc. LOVE IT!


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah MAC has nice teals and turquoise shades, but their permanent green collection is def lacking. There isn't a single one I like. I bought the Emerald pigment and ended up returning it because it made me look like something that came from the swamp.

I don't know, maybe it's just me.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 26, 2006)

I looove greens! I really like Steamy, Swimming, Humid, and Fiction. I have more I'm forgetting. Maybe they will make more for fall??


----------



## cyens (Mar 27, 2006)

I want a kind of olive green, but mac doesnt hold the color Im looking for, theyre to dark or light or flashy to my taste... Or too cool toned...

I hope the summer color thats coming out in june is like the color im looking for!!!!


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 27, 2006)

Last night I got humid & juxt, I like both of them a lot.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 27, 2006)

I was thinking about this a couple of months ago when I noticed that almost my entire stash of greens was LE or DC'd.  UD has some really nice greens, but I wish MAC would get off this purple/pink kick they're on (as Aprilrobin mentioned there seems to be a lavender in every new collection) & give us something new!  And I want a real green darn it, not turquoise lol!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 27, 2006)

i really like juxt and humid...i don't have any of the LE greens though. i think they should re-release guacamole and make it permanent. because i want it baaaaad.


----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i really like juxt and humid...i don't have any of the LE greens though. i think they should re-release guacamole and make it permanent. because i want it baaaaad._

 
I couldn't agree with you more!!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 28, 2006)

On the topic of greens...

Not MAC but. If you ladies can get your hands on the NYX trios .. there is one of three greens. I think the names are "Lime Green", "Green Tea" and "Green Leaf"? I'd check but I'd surely wakeup the BF and he's a grouch so nobody wants that. Anyway .. it's the only trio of all greens and the lime green isn't  really "lime" at all. "Kiwi" is also a very nice green but comes in a trio with lavender and a superman blue.
Def worth trying to pick up if you're a green girl... especially considering the quality and the low price =)


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 28, 2006)

Green brown pigment + Golden Olive Pigment =


----------



## cyens (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

  And I want a real green darn it, not turquoise lol!  
 
 Quote:

  i think they should re-release guacamole and make it permanent.  
 
Couldnt agree more with both of yah!!!
All the new green are super flashy turquoise or in there permanant colection got already tones of turquoise. 

And gaugamole was a sweet color, without looking to flashy but still being a sweet summerry color!


I know there this olive green color coming out for the may collection, I'm hoping its the olive green I was looking for....


 Quote:

  as Aprilrobin mentioned there seems to be a lavender in every new collection  
 
Mac comes out with simmilar color in almost every collection... its call remarketing and stealing our money... Im not to found of that point of view in mac cosmetics.... Every collections that come out look nice on the web, but when I get at the counter its just blah... The only color I realy loved was lavender sky because it was the exact shade of purple I wanted for a long time. I'm a very picky person, I dont buy just about anything.....


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 
_On the topic of greens...

Not MAC but. If you ladies can get your hands on the NYX trios .. there is one of three greens. I think the names are "Lime Green", "Green Tea" and "Green Leaf"? I'd check but I'd surely wakeup the BF and he's a grouch so nobody wants that. Anyway .. it's the only trio of all greens and the lime green isn't  really "lime" at all. "Kiwi" is also a very nice green but comes in a trio with lavender and a superman blue.
Def worth trying to pick up if you're a green girl... especially considering the quality and the low price =)_

 
I love Kiwi! And they're totally worth it for about $3!


----------

